# KDE : intel915 - xorg.conf absent dans etc/X11/

## Yoplai

Salut,

Je cherche depuis plusieurs semaines comment régler ce soucis mais je dois avouer que maintenant je coince.

J'ai suivi cette doc pour installer gentoo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

Puise celle là pour xorg

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/fr

et malheureusement je n'ai pas de fichier / dossier xorg dans /etc/X11

lorsque je lance startx, ça se lance, je quitte le mode console pour arriver sur l'écran de config de kde mais ça dure 3s et paf ça crash

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.21457 does not exist
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.14.3
> 
> Release Date: 2013-09-12
> ...

 

Dans le fichier make.conf j'avais mit dans le flags VIDEO_CARDS : "intel i915" comme indiqué ici :

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

finalement après recherche on dit de mettre seulement "intel" par exemple ce tuto que j'ai suivi mis à part au niveau du xorg car absent ...

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/tutorial-getting-the-intel-driver-to-work-in-gentoo-871596/#post4307024

J'ai essayé de faire moi même un xorg.conf placé dans /etc/X11 en cherchant des xorg tout fait, en ne mettant que la partie cards comme conseillé quelque part sur ce thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-889962-start-0.html

que j'ai trouvé ici :

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Intel_GMA

Enfin bref j'ai parcouru tout google, mon niveau d'anglais a monté de niveaux, mais kde refuse de de se lancer..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'espère que quelqu'un parmi sera susceptible de m'égayer vers une marche à suivre, une solution ou que sais-je...  :Smile: 

Je vous remercie.. !

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Salut !

Tu n'as besoin d'aucun fichier xorg.conf. Les nouvelles versions de serveur X déterminent automatiquement les paramètres qui vont bien.

Pour que ton kde fonctionne, je crois qu'il faut que tu rajoutes une ligne du style :

```
startkde
```

dans un fichier .xinit ou .Xsession (je sais plus lequel) dans ton home.

Aussi, dans ton make.conf :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

suffit !

----------

## Yoplai

Oh punaise...

y'a pas une doc quelque part à jour ? ...

donc je rajoute ce petit bout à la fin d'un des deux fichiers cités et c'est tout ?

également comme j'ai bidouillé un peu tout et n'importe quoi au niveau xorg, y'a t il une commande pour nettoyer ? est ce qu'en faisaint un emerge --ask xorg-server tous les ficihers sont "nettoyés" ?

en tout cas merci beaucoup...

edit : ah attendant ici : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

c'est la partie 2.4 que tu me demandes de faire ? si oui c'est déjà fait ça

par contre je le fais en root je crois ça change quelque chose ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Tu peux tout simplement supprimer ton xorg.conf dans /etc/X11.

Ensuite, c'est ou l'un ou l'autre fichier que tu dois éditer, pas les deux. Effectivement, il s'agit bien du 2.4 du lien que tu donnes.

Et oui, ça change quelque chose si tu le fais en root. Parce que je suppose que tu essaie de lancer KDE avec ton compte utilisateur. Hors si tu le fais en root, ~/.xinitrc, c'est /root/xinitrc. Hors toi, c'est /home/tonuser/.xinitrc que tu dois éditer.

----------

## Yoplai

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Tu peux tout simplement supprimer ton xorg.conf dans /etc/X11.
> 
> Ensuite, c'est ou l'un ou l'autre fichier que tu dois éditer, pas les deux. Effectivement, il s'agit bien du 2.4 du lien que tu donnes.
> 
> Et oui, ça change quelque chose si tu le fais en root. Parce que je suppose que tu essaie de lancer KDE avec ton compte utilisateur. Hors si tu le fais en root, ~/.xinitrc, c'est /root/xinitrc. Hors toi, c'est /home/tonuser/.xinitrc que tu dois éditer.

 

mais il me semble avoir modifier d'autres fichier xorg genre dans /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d (j'étais désespéré...)

bon je tenterais avec un user alors

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Haa, là ça va être plus dur. Si tu ne te souviens pas de ce que tu as changé, la seule option pour retrouver les fichiers par défaut sera de reconstruire les paquets X qui vont bien.

Si tu fais un equery belongs sur tous les fichiers de xorg.conf.d, tu auras la liste.

----------

## Yoplai

ouki ça marche

si je fais un rm sur ce dossier et que je refais mon emerge du paquet xorg ça peut le faire aussi ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Oui, aussi. Mais c'est un peu saaaaaaaaaaaaale.  :Razz: 

----------

## Yoplai

^^

c'est une machine test et tant que ça marche...  :Smile: 

je reviens donner des news dès que c'est fait, merci en tout cas pour ton aide Stinger!

----------

## Yoplai

bon alors :

j'ai supprimé le dossier xorg.conf.d et xorg.conf dans /etc/X11

j'ai réinstallé xorg et kde

dans make.conf j'ai bien qt3 qt4 et kde puis video_cards="intel"

dans le .xinitrc j'ai bien mit avec un mon user exec startkde

pour résumé j'ai suivi ces doc :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/fr

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE

quand je lance startx en mode user

```
xauth:  file /home/gentoo/.serverauth.1920 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux ameller-gentoo 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 14 10:08:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

Build Date: 18 October 2013  08:03:57AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 18 09:15:04 2013

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kded(1983): Communication problem with  "kded" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

mon make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="dri sna opengla52 aac acpi alsa branding cairo cdr dbus dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk hal jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3

mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango pdf png ppds qt3support qt4 sdl spell

startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb X xcb x264 xml xv

xvid udev -glamor -uxa -xvnc bindist x kde -gnome hal -arts qt3 qt4 -gtk mmx sse sse2"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

que faire.......................?

edit : je me demande s'il ne faurait pas systemd plutôt que openrc ??

----------

## boozo

'alute

désolé, je n'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment et d'autres prendront le relais mais ton message d'erreur ressemble fort a celui-ci...

J'ai lu en travers ton post et il y a peut-être d'autres pistes dedans mais cela ne coûte pas bien cher d'essayer de virer le rep de cache voir si c'est mieux.

Btw, sauf à vouloir polémiquer, je ne crois vraiment pas que openrc soit en cause mais si tu veux suivre l'autre chemin, libre à toi de choisir et de tester.

Par chance ici : on peut encore le faire...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yoplai

j'étais effectivement déjà tombé dessus et ça n'a pas marché ...

j'abandonne kde je vais mettre gnome...

merci en tout cas

----------

## guilc

La comme ça, je dirais qu'il manque un petit "/etc/init.d/dbus start" tout simplement !

Et si c'est bien ça, n'oublie pas de l'ajouter au boot : "rc-update add dbus"

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *guilc wrote:*   

> La comme ça, je dirais qu'il manque un petit "/etc/init.d/dbus start" tout simplement !
> 
> Et si c'est bien ça, n'oublie pas de l'ajouter au boot : "rc-update add dbus"

 

+1

J'ai déjà eu ce problème et le démarrage de DBus a tout réglé.

----------

## Yoplai

La solution, si c'est le cas, arrive trop tard 

j'ai viré kde, j'ai mit gnome, il s'est lancé, j'avais un bureau. Je reboot et ça ne marche plus. Je peux tenter avec le dbus ?

----------

## xaviermiller

DBus est quasi obligatoire pour les desktops actuels. Donc oui, ajoute-le dans les services par défaut.

----------

## Yoplai

le dbus était bien lancé

voilà l'erreur que j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> [    14.113] (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> [    14.113] (EE) 
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

c'est quoi l'astuce ?

ça marchait avant le reboot ..

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que le noyau démarré a bien le support pour les pilotes intel ?

----------

## Yoplai

les pilotes sont bien installé, et le noyau a bien ce qu'il faut niveau intel

par contre maintenant dans /etc/X11 je n'ai plus xorg.conf.d ...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ce n'est pas ça qui peut empêcher X de démarrer, il n'y a dedans que des includes de configuration pour simplifier la vie. Sur le PC où j'utilise enlightenment:0.17, je n'en ai pas non plus et tout tourne sans problème.

Vérifie ton Xorg.0.log pour t'assurer qu'il trouve et charge bien le pilote.

----------

## Yoplai

voilà le log 

```
[  1265.367] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[  1265.375] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1265.377] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[  1265.379] Current Operating System: Linux ameller-gentoo 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 14 10:08:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[  1265.379] Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

[  1265.384] Build Date: 21 October 2013  08:58:20AM

[  1265.387]  

[  1265.389] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[  1265.394]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1265.394] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1265.402] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 21 09:11:12 2013

[  1265.415] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1265.415] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1265.415] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1265.415] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1265.415] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1265.415] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1265.415] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1265.415] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1265.415] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  1265.415] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1265.415] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1265.415] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1265.415] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fec00

[  1265.415] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1265.415]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1265.415]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  1265.415]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  1265.415]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  1265.416] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  1265.417] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:1028:01ad rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeac0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e898/8

[  1265.417] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2776:1028:01ad rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb80000/524288

[  1265.420] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1265.422] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1265.424] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1265.426] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1265.428] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1265.430] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1265.432] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1265.433] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1265.435] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1265.437] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1265.439] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1265.440] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1265.442] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1265.444] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1265.446] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1265.447] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1265.449] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1265.450] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  1265.452] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  1265.453] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  1265.455] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  1265.456] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1265.457] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1265.459] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  1265.460] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  1265.461] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  1265.462] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1265.462] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1265.462] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1265.462]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  1265.462]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[  1265.462] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1265.464] Loading extension GLX

[  1265.464] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  1265.464] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  1265.464] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[  1265.464] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[  1265.464] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  1265.464] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1265.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1265.464] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1265.464]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.21.15

[  1265.464]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1265.464]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  1265.464] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1265.465] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  1265.465] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  1265.465] (II) Unloading vesa

[  1265.465] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1265.465] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  1265.465] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[  1265.465] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  1265.465] (II) Unloading modesetting

[  1265.465] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1265.465] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  1265.465] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[  1265.465] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1265.465]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.4.4

[  1265.465]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1265.465]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  1265.465] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[  1265.466] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[  1265.466] (--) using VT number 7

[  1265.543] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[  1265.543] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[  1265.543] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[  1265.544] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1265.544]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.0.2

[  1265.544]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  1265.544] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[  1265.544] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[  1265.544] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[  1265.544] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[  1265.544] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[  1265.544] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1265.544]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.0.2

[  1265.544]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  1265.544] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[  1265.544] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[  1265.544] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  1265.544] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  1265.544] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[  1265.544] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[  1265.544] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  1265.544] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  1265.544] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  1265.544] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1265.544] (EE) 

[  1265.557] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

fbdev ça correspond à .. ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, il y a une touille dans la configuration du noyau.

Vérifie bien que tu y as mis le support pour le framebuffer intel (et rien qu'intel), et que le kernel mode setting est activé.

----------

## Yoplai

c'est le cas j'ai exactement ce qu'il y a dans la doc là 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration#Kernel_modesetting

et aucun autre pilote n'est coché 

 :Confused: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Personnellement, dans mon Xorg.0.log, j'ai ça :

```
[ 10895.358] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[ 10895.358] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[ 10895.358] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[ 10895.359] (II) Unloading fbdev

[ 10895.359] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Je n'ai pas de module de framebuffer et tout fonctionne très bien. Pour moi, avec le kernel modsetting, il n'y a plus besoin de ce module (mais j'ai ptet mal compris). Essaie de faire un

```
equery belongs /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
```

Puis un :

```
equery uses NOM DU PAQUET TROUVÉ AU DESSUS
```

Histoire de savoir si il n'y a pas un use flag peu trop zélé.

----------

## Yoplai

```
equery belongs /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
```

>

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4 (/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so)
```

```
equery uses x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4
```

>

```
!!! No USE flags found for x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4
```

mon fichier make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="xorg xnest mod xvfb dri libkms libdrm sna minizip zlib opengla52 aac acpi alsa branding cairo cdr dbus dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk hal jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango pdf png ppds sdl spell startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb X xcb x264 xml xv xvid udev -glamor -uxa -xvnc bindist x gnome -arts mmx sse sse2"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="fr"
```

le fichier # ./xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor2"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "Backlight"             # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # <str>

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TripleBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

        #Option     "TearFree"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "Backlight"             # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # <str>

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TripleBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

        #Option     "TearFree"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "fbdev"                 # <str>

        #Option     "debug"                 # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card2"

   Driver      "fbdev"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen2"

   Device     "Card2"

   Monitor    "Monitor2"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

le Xorg.0.log

```
[    25.386] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[    25.386] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    25.386] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[    25.386] Current Operating System: Linux ameller-gentoo 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 14 10:08:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[    25.386] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

[    25.386] Build Date: 21 October 2013  11:10:16AM

[    25.386]  

[    25.386] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[    25.386]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    25.386] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    25.386] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 21 16:47:51 2013

[    25.386] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    25.387] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    25.387] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    25.387] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    25.387] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    25.387] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    25.387] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    25.387] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    25.387] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    25.387] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    25.387] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    25.387] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    25.387] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fec00

[    25.387] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    25.387]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    25.387]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[    25.387]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[    25.387]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    25.387] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    25.389] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:1028:01ad rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfeac0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e898/8

[    25.389] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2776:1028:01ad rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb80000/524288

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    25.389] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    25.390] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    25.390] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    25.390] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    25.390] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.390]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    25.390]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    25.390] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    25.390] Loading extension GLX

[    25.390] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    25.390] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    25.390] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    25.390] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    25.390] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    25.390] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    25.391] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    25.391] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.391]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.21.15

[    25.391]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    25.391]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    25.391] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    25.391] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    25.391] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    25.391] (II) Unloading vesa

[    25.391] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    25.391] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    25.392] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    25.392] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    25.392] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    25.392] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    25.392] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    25.392] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    25.392] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.392]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.4.4

[    25.392]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    25.392]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    25.392] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[    25.393] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    25.393] (++) using VT number 7

[    25.466] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    25.466] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    25.466] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    25.466] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.466]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.0.2

[    25.466]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    25.466] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[    25.466] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    25.466] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    25.466] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    25.466] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    25.466] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.466]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.0.2

[    25.466]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    25.466] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[    25.466] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[    25.466] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    25.466] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    25.466] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[    25.466] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[    25.467] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    25.467] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    25.467] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    25.467] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    25.467] (EE) 

[    25.474] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

quand je fais 

/etc/init.d/xdm-setup restart

*Stopping gdm

*start-stop-daemon: fopen '\run/gdm/gdm.pid' : No such file or directory

si je fais un start il me dit qu'il est déjà démarré

pendant le boot j'ai un fail au niveau intel : failed to load intel

quand je fais Xorg-configure

```
List of video driverrs :

i915

intel

fbdev

(++) using config file : "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devicees

Configuration failed

(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```

je sais plus où donner de la tête   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

ah bin y a eut du changement depuis... bon pas grave... vais essyer de me plugger en route ^^

Alors déjà je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as fbdev activé (n.b. c'est le drivers video pour les devices fb) d'autant que tu as juste "intel" de déclaré en variable dans ton make.conf ?

C'est un reste d'autres tests peut-être mais de fait si ce module se charge à chaque fois parce qu'il subsiste à cause d'une compilation antérieure de xorg-server, c'est un peu normal qu'il plante en ne trouvant pas le devices correspondant (EE /dev/fb0 non trouvé dans tes logs) à moins qu'il y ait un pb similaire i.e. avec le support udev pour le drivers intel...

Bref, personnellement je vérifierai quels supports sont actuellement compilés sur xorg-server et ses drivers (xf86_video_intel et/ou xf86-video-fbdev en fonction de ce que tu veux en fait mais il faut être cohérent avec le make.conf)

et éventuellement refaire une passe en --oneshot dessus si tu as changé des choses sinon pour être sûr.

Par ailleurs, depuis le split soit environ 2,3 ans au moins il n'est (quasi généralement) jamais nécessaire d'avoir un fichier xorg.conf car le serveur X est devenu suffisamment "intelligent" depuis pour trouver seul les bons réglages.

C'est pourquoi on teste toujours sans. Néanmoins, il reste de râres cas où cela reste nécessaire i.e. passer une option spécifique dans une section ou un device. Cela se gère au cas par cas en créant les fichier nécessaires dans /etc/xorg.conf.d/ 

Tant qu'on y est : là tu as 3 écrans non ? c'est voulu ou c'est issu d'une autre conf pour tester avec un xorg.conf ?

Une fois encore, le plus simple généralement c'est de tester au plus simple et de peaufiner ensuite si tout marche bien en nominal ! donc la séquence idéale de config serait plus : 1) sans le support framebuffer dans le kernel et avec 1 écran puis si tout est ok 2) ajouter le support fb - toujours avec 1 écran et si tout est ok passer à  3) modifier ta conf pour le multi écran. Après... j'dis çà c'est juste pour éviter de chercher midi à 14h mais si tu veux tout faire en oneshot pourquoi pas ; c'est juste plus difficile pour déceler les causes en cas de problème   :Wink: 

----------

## Yoplai

Pour le fbdev je t'avoue que je ne sais pas comment il est arrivé là ni comment le virer.........

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, personnellement je vérifierai quels supports sont actuellement compilés sur xorg-server et ses drivers (xf86_video_intel et/ou xf86-video-fbdev en fonction de ce que tu veux en fait mais il faut être cohérent avec le make.conf)
> 
> et éventuellement refaire une passe en --oneshot dessus si tu as changé des choses sinon pour être sûr. 

 

Comment faire ça ?

 *Quote:*   

> Par ailleurs, depuis le split soit environ 2,3 ans au moins il n'est (quasi généralement) jamais nécessaire d'avoir un fichier xorg.conf car le serveur X est devenu suffisamment "intelligent" depuis pour trouver seul les bons réglages.
> 
> C'est pourquoi on teste toujours sans. Néanmoins, il reste de râres cas où cela reste nécessaire i.e. passer une option spécifique dans une section ou un device. Cela se gère au cas par cas en créant les fichier nécessaires dans /etc/xorg.conf.d/ 

 

j'ai supprimé tout ce que j'avais rajouté dans /etc/X11 dont xorg.conf et xorg.conf.d, il n'y a plus que /usr/share/X11 que xorg à créer tout seul

 *Quote:*   

> Tant qu'on y est : là tu as 3 écrans non ? c'est voulu ou c'est issu d'une autre conf pour tester avec un xorg.conf ? 

 

et je fais suite à la réponse précédente, c'est xorg qui m'a foutu 3 screen et 3 monitor je n'ai qu'un écran

je ne comprends pas comment et pourquoi il me fait ça

en fait je ne sais plus quelle commande lancer, j'en ai faite des millions, refais les mêmes sans cesse :/

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Personnellement, je commencerais par virer x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev. Ensuite, comme le mentionne boozo, fais un 

```
equery uses xorg-driver xorg-server
```

Histoire de voir (enfin bon les uses du xorg-server vont pas apporter grand chose). Si tu as video_cards_fbdev dans les uses des xorg-drivers, fais un

```
emerge -pv -ND xorg-driver
```

Et vérifie qu'il n'y ait pas fbdev dans la liste des VIDEO_CARDS. Si il est là, vérifie qu'il ne soit pas forcé dans ton package.use. Et si il ne l'est nul part, alors force sa désactivation dans ton package.use :

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers -video_cards_fbdev

```

Une fois qu'il a bien disparu, lance l'emerge en question et dégage xf86-video-fbdev avec un 

```
emerge -C xf86-video-fbdev
```

Bon, après, supprime xorg.conf.new. Il a l'air de mettre le boxon dans tout le truc.

Et retente de lancer X.

Enfin, pour le xdm-start qui ne fonctionne pas, c'est normal. Pas d'inquiétude, on verra ça une fois que X fonctionnera.   :Wink: 

Courage, on va y arriver !   :Smile: 

----------

## Yoplai

c'est bon j'ai viré le fbdev, il ne reste que intel et i915, j'ai supprimé x11.conf.new et relancé la config du xorg mais rien à faire, le startx est inopérent.. 

si vous avez une solution... merci

----------

## boozo

 *Yoplai wrote:*   

> c'est bon j'ai viré le fbdev, il ne reste que intel et i915, j'ai supprimé x11.conf.new et relancé la config du xorg mais rien à faire, le startx est inopérent.. 

 

Si ma mémoire est bonne, le drivers intel gère sans problème cette carte - i915 est sans doute superflu et je crois qu'il gère encore des versions exotiques/anciennes mais il ne devrait pas poser de pb par sa présence -

En revanche je le répète, dans un premier temps, il faut surtout tester un #startx ou un #start<gnome> (dsl me rappelle plus la syntaxe pour lui) sans xorg.conf afin de voir le log produit et ses messages d'erreurs éventuels (i.e. faire un #grep -e "EE" -e "WW" /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

Sauf à être en conf minimale pour X (*), tu devrais au moins avoir twm qui se lance via #startx oubien alors ton gnome

Si ce n'est pas le cas, poste-nous au moins les pbs détectés dans le log... car avec les modifications apportées ils ont sans doute changés des précédents.   :Wink: 

En fonction du résultat donc, tu pourras alors essayer de créer manuellement un fichier xorg.conf minimal pour X (ci-dessous en exemple un bout de code très sommaire qu'on adaptera/complètera en fonction du résultat du log).

Puis enfin dans un second temps si besoin, créer des fichiers dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ pour ajuster d'éventuelles options spécifiques qui te seraient utiles i.e. touches spé dans un keyboard.conf, etc -

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Intel Device"

    Driver         "intel"

EndSection

```

 (*) càd avec le useflag minimal activé sur xorg-server => dans ce cas là l'écran sera juste "noir" mais le serveur sera ok.

ps: Allez ! faut jamais se décourager pour si peu   :Wink: 

ps2: Au fait, n'ayant pas vu la sortie de ton #lscpi on va considérer que ta carte est bien du i915 et qu'elle est unique sur la machine sinon faudrait nous le dire ^^

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ps: Allez ! faut jamais se décourager pour si peu  
> 
> 

 

+1

Les problèmes avec X sont ceux avec lesquels j'ai toujours eu le plus de mal.

----------

